# Deer rifle



## jmich24 (Jul 29, 2009)

I want a new/used gun with a scope. $600 dollars is my price limit. I hope to get a few opinions with specific manufactures, model numbers and calibers. As well if it is best to shop a big box (dicks, gander mountain, local shop for specific used gun) I've only shot a 30.06, I dont love the recoil, but can handle it. You probably already figured it out I have very limited gun knowledge. It is my hope to shoot it this season, but it is not necessary.

Thank you all for your help and for being patient with me.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

jmich24 said:


> I want a new/used gun with a scope that will knock down a deer at 100 yards. $600 dollars is my price limit. I hope to get a few opinions with specific manufactures, model numbers and calibers. As well if it is best to shop a big box (dicks, gander mountain, local shop for specific used gun) I've only shot a 30.06, I dont love the recoil, but can handle it. You probably already figured it out I have very limited gun knowledge. It is my hope to shoot it this season, but it is not necessary.
> 
> Thank you all for your help and for being patient with me.


I don't understand your question. If you mean you literally want to "knock down a deer at 100 yards" you will need something just short of a cannon. So called "knock-down-power" is all malarkey. Any bullet from .270 up to .44 caliber will knock a deer down in its tracks, but it all depends on the bullet and where the deer is hit. Most of the time the deer, even hit in the chest cavity, will run for a short time before expiring. So what if you have to track a deer for a short distance? The 30-06 that you have shot will serve you quite well for deer hunting. Don't expect to find a caliber suitable for deer hunting that will literally "knock a deer down at 100 yards" with any amount of consistency.


----------



## jmich24 (Jul 29, 2009)

I edited my post, it wasn't meant to be taken literally. My fault. Just want to shoot in the "kill zone" at around 100 yards.


----------



## jmich24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Found a 2007 RUGER-M77 MARK II 30.06 with a Tasco 3x9-40 scope. Any comments good/bad? Also looking at the Remington 700 in Dicks Ad with 3x9-40 remington scope. (Both low quality scopes I think) I'm going to buy with your suggestions. Any help is much appreciated! Thanks all.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

How about a Browning A-Bolt in 308?? Hunter,Stalker,Medallion, all with a 22" barrel. That'll do ya, add a good scope & your set.


----------



## rnc9502 (Mar 26, 2009)

There are many good deer rifles out there, and $600 will buy you several...You have to pick the one that best fits you...You could buy the best gun on the market and if it doesn't feel right, then you won't like it,,I suggest you shop around,, picking up several and find one you like......as far as caliber, like stated before there are many options....
Myself, I use Remington 30-06,, but thats me........

Good luck in your search


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Personally I would go lower end on the rifle and higher end on the optics. 

Savage makes some wonderful shooting guns, they dont look real pretty but they shoot great all day long. 

What area do you live in jmich24? 

If you are up by Davison, Williams has a really good selection of rifles, also guns galore in Fenton.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Go handle the rifles and make sure you like the way they feel. I am partial to Ruger, Winchester, Kimber and Remington rifles. I do not like the way Savage rifles feel... just personal preference. 

I would not overlook the used rifle rack- as there are a lot of good, quality rifles to be had. If you do not like the recoil from the 30-06- then get a rifle that is has a less recoil and that you can enjoy shooting.... .243, 7mm 08, 25-06. The more you enjoy shooting the rifle the more and better you will shoot it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

PiercedOne said:


> Personally I would go lower end on the rifle and higher end on the optics.
> 
> Savage makes some wonderful shooting guns, they dont look real pretty but they shoot great all day long.


Thanks for saving me some typing


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

I will agree with the other guys, the Savage I think is right now the best rifle avalable at the price. yes they are not the sleekest or sexyest rifles out there but they are VERY accurate. If you do consider a new Savage dont go the package gun route. I did that and after less than a box of .308 one of the inner lenses shifted. Buy the low end rifle in 7mm-.08 or .308 and then get good glass to go with it. But also remember that no gun or scope will automaticly make YOU a better shooter, thats something we all have to work at.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Another good option would be the $399 Weatherby Vanguard in your choice of calibers. Offers a accuracy guarantee and I woudnt doubt it as well as some of the Howas I have shot. 

Top this with either a:

Burris Fullfield II on sale at cabelas
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=0&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

Or a Nikon Buckmaster 3x9x40 for around 200 bones. 

Either of these scopes are more than adequate for Michigan whitetail and are head and shoulders above scopes in the 90-100 dollar range.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I 2nd the Weatherby Vangaurd. I would also look at the Bushnell Elite 3200 scope. Not a bad scope for $180.00.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I just saw a flyer from Dicks with some pretty good deals on Savage bolt rifles. Get one in a 270 or 7-08 and don't look back.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Im shooting a rem 700 in 30-06 with a bushnell elite 4200 3-9.. this gun is just eating up the winchester ballistic tips in 168 grain form. I wont hesitate to shoot a deer elk or moose out to 350 yards with this gun...

If you can find a nice rem 700 in 260, 270, 280, 308 or 06,, id seriously look at purchasing and putting bushnell elite 3200 or 4200 on it!


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

jmich24 said:


> Also looking at the Remington 700 in Dicks Ad with 3x9-40 remington scope.


GREAT gun. Can't go wrong with that one. Not sure about the optics though. You can always upgrade the optics later.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Where and what are you going to be hunting? If its more open, fields and such, then a bolt action in .270 or .30-06 is definitely in order. If you're hunting in more northern country where you will be crawling through cedar swamps then you might better off with a lever action in .30-30 or .35 remington. For a general north american hunting rifle a bolt action in .30-06 is a good choice. It can smack everything from mice to moose and be fun to shoot, especially if you get into reloading.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I agree with those stateing for your budget, buy a solid budget rifle and spend some money on good glass. Todays "budget" rifles from Savage, Marlin, Weatherby are very accurate and upgrading glass is very smart. A rifle is only as good as the sighting system you use...so optics make or break a rifle package. I'd rather have a $300 rifle with $500 dollar glass than a $800 rifles with $100 glass. 
Here's some excellent options. The new Marlin is a shooter and has nice features...about $350 or less. Get a short action version in .308 and your all set or a long action in .270 etc. The Marlin gives you a handful of solid choices.
http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/centerfireBoltAction/XS7.asp

As mentioned earlier, the Weatherby is a good option.....great fitting stock as well. Stay away from Weatherby Proprietary cartridges however as they are expensive. Great cartridges but for a first gun, stick with the standards.
http://www.weatherby.com/product/rifles/vanguard


The Savages are always good options...lots of different styles and calibers. Prices range from $350 on up depending how fancy you want. The basic rifle for around $350 is a shooter though! I would n't buy a package though as the scopes are only so so. Get you buy for a year or so in a pinch if necessary however.
http://www.savagearms.com/111f.htm

The Stevens is made by Savage....it's basically a Savage without some of the new bells and whistles. Accuracy is top notch, stock is so so but you can find them new for under $300. 
http://www.savagearms.com/st_200long.htm

Mossberg also makes a budget rifle but the others above are a far better choice so I wouldn't bother.

Good glass can be had for as little as $200 or less if you shop.
Bushnell Elite 3200
Nikon Buckmaster 
Leupold VX1
Burris Fullfield II

Don't forget Rings and bases. Budget about $50 for a set of Leupold Bases and Rings. Bases and rings are important, so keep that in mind when shopping. 

Good rifles to look for on the used rack would include Remington 700's (tons of variations of this rifle and they are very popular). Ruger 77 Mark II's are also a nice rifle and are pretty affordable. I'd caution against any Winchester model 70's of recent production....quality control was not up to par in the last decade of their production. New Model 70's are being built buy an entirely different company. Stay away from USRAC 70's from the last decade.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

The advice on good glass is the best advice you can get, and you can take it to the bank. There are alot of good deals on used firearms at either Williams' in Davison or Guns Galore in Fenton. Williams' has the best selection and have much friendlier service. As far as glass, the Leupold Rifleman 3-9 X 40 is, in my opinion, the best value there is for a scope. The lifetime warranty makes it so. $250 bones for the glass and mounting hardware. Anything from .243 to .35 caliber will get you your venison.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

does it have to have to be a bolt gun or would you consider lever action? Heck.. i really dont like scopes on leverguns unless it is mounted in the "scout" position so I use all of mine .444 Marlin, 45-70 Marlin, 30-30 Marlin with peep sights. Depending on the length of your shots, peep sights with a nice levergun will be good enough out to 100yrds or even 150 yrds. I would check out the new .308 Marlin express round. 

Not for everyone but I really like the Marlins with a scout scope!! Look pretty mean in my opinion and will definitely get the job done.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> does it have to have to be a bolt gun or would you consider lever action? Heck.. i really dont like scopes on leverguns unless it is mounted in the "scout" position so I use all of mine .444 Marlin, 45-70 Marlin, 30-30 Marlin with peep sights. Depending on the length of your shots, peep sights with a nice levergun will be good enough out to 100yrds or even 150 yrds. I would check out the new .308 Marlin express round.
> 
> Not for everyone but I really like the Marlins with a scout scope!! Look pretty mean in my opinion and will definitely get the job done.


NICE!! Plus the new leverevolution ammo puts a new life into some of the old lever guns.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

just for the record... that is not my gun.. would love to set my guide gun up that way... that is just a photo I found on the internet. 

Jeff


----------



## anon11252019 (Dec 1, 2005)

redneckdan hit the nail on the head. Consider where you will do most of your hunting. Many hunters own more than one rifle (not me). I must say that I am partial toward the 7mm-08 in a Mauser action, but I am not the only one. I have read several articles describing the 7mm-08 the best deer cartridge out there. I don't know if I would go that far, but I will say that I have shot deer at 150 yards and closer. 90% of the time they have drop in their tracks. Nearly every bolt action gun we have today was copied from the 7 x 57 Mauser military rifle from 1898. Custom gun builders use this action to build superb guns that match or superceed today's guns. I would recommend going to a gun show and picking up a custom Mauser with a good scope for $375-$500 complete (6.5mm x 55 Swedish is a good round too).

30-30 Lever action has also been a popular cartridge and way more readily available than the 7mm-08. A lot of hunters enjoy using these guns with and without iron sights. It has its limits as far as accuracy. Not that you can't shoot beyond 100 yards, but it seems that beyond 100 yards is pushing the limit for most.

Most importantly, once you make your choice, practice and become comfortable with the gun. You will then develop your favorite round like most of us. Best of luck!


----------



## jmich24 (Jul 29, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone for helping me with my new deer rifle. I learned a lot and hope others will use this thread in the future. I ended up with a Savage 111 7mm-08 w/ a Nikon Prostaff 3x9-40. Thanks again guys!


----------



## russfim (Jul 19, 2008)

Consider a Ruger M77 or the Savage in .270 caliber. Most scopes are decent--Tasco, Bushnell, or Weaver. The 3 X 9 is just right for the Michgan woods & fields. You might want to consider a synthetic stock/stainless barrel. Either gun will serve you well. If you're just getting into hunting a Marlin .30-.30 would be a good choice, too. 
Good luck.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

jmich24 said:


> I would like to thank everyone for helping me with my new deer rifle. I learned a lot and hope others will use this thread in the future. I ended up with a Savage 111 7mm-08 w/ a Nikon Prostaff 3x9-40. Thanks again guys!


Excellent choice. Good luck this year.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hope you enjoy the new rifle!!! I think that combo will serve you well for Michigan and other game. My buddy took his 7mm 08 out to Utah and shot a bull elk at about 150 yards... The bull went about 25 yards and collapsed. 

let us know how it shoots when you get a chance


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Remington SPS, stainless of course, in the caliber of your choice. I bought an as new 308 on gunbroker with a 3x9x40 Nikon for 525 shipped. Gun shoots about 1/2 inch with my hand loads and a trigger job.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

jmich24 said:


> I would like to thank everyone for helping me with my new deer rifle. I learned a lot and hope others will use this thread in the future. I ended up with a Savage 111 7mm-08 w/ a Nikon Prostaff 3x9-40. Thanks again guys!



Perfect!!! You will love that combo. I bought my savage when I was 13 and 21 years later, I"m still using it as my main deer gun.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Ya did pretty good!! You'll love the 7mm-08, arguably the best deer round in existence!


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

jmich24 said:


> I would like to thank everyone for helping me with my new deer rifle. I learned a lot and hope others will use this thread in the future. I ended up with a Savage 111 7mm-08 w/ a Nikon Prostaff 3x9-40. Thanks again guys!


Excellent choice! I'm sure you'll be very happy with that combo.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

jmich24 said:


> I would like to thank everyone for helping me with my new deer rifle. I learned a lot and hope others will use this thread in the future. I ended up with a Savage 111 7mm-08 w/ a Nikon Prostaff 3x9-40. Thanks again guys!


 Nice choice on the caliber.I have a Remington 788 in that caliber and it is a tack driver.You will not be tracking a deer very far if you hit it right.I have had real good results with the remington core loks in 140 gr.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

skipper34 said:


> I don't understand your question. If you mean you literally want to "knock down a deer at 100 yards" you will need something just short of a cannon. So called "knock-down-power" is all malarkey. Any bullet from .270 up to .44 caliber will knock a deer down in its tracks, but it all depends on the bullet and where the deer is hit. Most of the time the deer, even hit in the chest cavity, will run for a short time before expiring. So what if you have to track a deer for a short distance? The 30-06 that you have shot will serve you quite well for deer hunting. Don't expect to find a caliber suitable for deer hunting that will literally "knock a deer down at 100 yards" with any amount of consistency.



You know what he meant, come on be nice, he even asked for some patience.

Anyway.....
As others have said, there are so many good options out there. Many have mentioned the 308 caliber, a personal favorite, can't go wrong for that caliber on Michigan deer. Might as well stick with bolt action, it's hard to argue against. Remington is the respected and trusted brand, you won't be disappointed. I have heard a lot lately about savages, I think they are worth a look. Get a good scope, but don't mistake a high power scope for a good one. I would opt for a 2-7, most people would say 3-9. Either one will work just fine.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Another good option would be the $399 Weatherby Vanguard in your choice of calibers. Offers a accuracy guarantee and I woudnt doubt it as well as some of the Howas I have shot.
> 
> Top this with either a:
> 
> Burris Fullfield II on sale at cabelas


 
 
Have this exact setup and love the gun and the scope. 

This is actually the second time I have bought this in the .300 WSM. Bought a Vanguard with the wood stock on it and sold that because I was spending more time being paranoid about scratching it and not enough enjoying it. Saw the $399 deal that they had going and picked it up in synthetic and put another Fullfield II on it. Check eBay out for the scope, think I got both mine off there quite a bit cheaper.


----------

